# I'm turning Graphic Novels into Animated Videos



## Super3dcow (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello friends!


I am a professional Video Editor who enjoys turning beautiful webcomics into videos to greatly enhance the original comic. If you got an awesome comic that you would like to get more exposure, this is a great way to do it.

Here is my Youtube page where all of my Animated Graphic Novel videos are posted. Check it out, and if you like what you see, let me know!
http://www.youtube.com/user/CowBehindthescreen


Some quick testimonials below.

CaptainCuttleFish - _"AMAZING!!! This is the BEST thing that anyone has done for my comic!!, and just the thing I had in mind. Every single time I made a frame, I thought of making an animated version, and the one that you made, made me smile so much.  Excellent work! Epic music!! I love it! Thankyou!"
_
Tamberella - _"That was so incredibly awesome. I'm seriously just sitting here in awe. I can't even believe how amazing that came out! I am so, so impressed. This is the coolest thing anyone has done with my comic and I'm so honored that you wanted to do this!... I love the way all of the sounds and the motion came together. I never could have imagined Ink being shown in this format. Thank you so much for doing this! It's honestly amazing."

_
These videos can sometimes take up to 100 hours to create, as Quality and Detail when editing is very important to me. Because of the great length some comics can be, I do have a fair pricing structure for my service. I am aware that the styles in how they are presented can vary greatly, so I will vary the prices for those as well. This pricing structure is basically for typical comic formats.

This is for each video, which typically is one act/chapter.

10 pages or less for first video - *Free*
11-15 Pages - $15-$25
16-20 Pages - $25-$35
21-25 Pages - $40-$55
26-35 Pages - $80-$120


If you are interested and want more information, send me a message to my Youtube account using this link here -http://www.youtube.com/inbox?action_compose=1&to_user_ext_ids=RtfvgU57TRcNUi3gYgtCeQ


If you know of any other websites where I could advertise my work in hopes of finding more webcomics to create, please comment and let me know!
[video=youtube;XYTWDvEQ6rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYTWDvEQ6rk[/video]


----------



## CellarDwellar (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy damn o.o 
What an interesting idea man. It's unfortunate that I don't have any comics on the go, or even close to being finished, otherwise I'd employ you~  
Good luck~!


----------



## JackLord (Oct 23, 2013)

I would love it if you can make them in a comic strip style.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 23, 2013)

I only watched the channel trailer, but you seem really good.


----------



## danman (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd like a try on this


----------



## Mangasama (Nov 30, 2013)

IMpressive!


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 1, 2013)

This is really cool. Unfortunately I only do smutt now days.


----------

